# Ridge Tahoe: What building to request?



## headoflife (Jun 5, 2008)

I called to see what unit we had for our 6/20 excange as I was under the impression we got the unit that was deposited for excha, and the agent told me I could request a unit.  What should I ask for?  We are travelling with 10 and 13 year old kids, if that is important.  Thanks!


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 6, 2008)

headoflife said:


> I called to see what unit we had for our 6/20 excange as I was under the impression we got the unit that was deposited for excha, and the agent told me I could request a unit.  What should I ask for?  We are travelling with 10 and 13 year old kids, if that is important.  Thanks!



 The Ridge does give you the exchange unit and if you asked them with your II reservations number they should tell you.

 We just traded back in Memorial week  after canceling our Maui trip that week because of airline closings and was told the Cascade was the unit exchanged for.

 Knowing we own the Tower and Naegle they asked if I would like the Tower if possible and of coarse we did and had a great week there.


 That week you have is a slow week just before July 4th week so you most likely can get a second choice. Just see what you have now because you may have a nice unit already,not that there are bad units at the Ridge Tahoe.


 If you like a patio and want bar-b-que those steaks and relax on the patio your only choice is the Naegle buildings which are the oldest and still one of the two best units there. The Naegle is true two bedroom with soft sleeper and 1450 sq ft of space.

 Tower is right across from main club house and second oldest building and still best building with the Naegles.

 The Tower and Cascade units (newest building)have small patio to look around on and that is about it.

 Plaza and Terrace have bar-b-ques on the roof and Tower has it down on main floor outside with the hot tubs.

 Plaza/Terrace and Cascade all are down the hill from the Main Club house.

 There is a second club house there and pool too!

 The Plaza has half the building closed for upgrading until July first week so there might not be very many units to get.


 We have our Naegle unit June 28-July 5th and since no one rented it we are going to use it and have a great time. 

 If your trading with RCI then you only get Naegle because a few of these are still under RCI but resort is II.

 .You will have a great time no matter where you stay at the Ridge, Terrace only building that has no washer/dryer in unit.


----------



## TomR (Jun 6, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3:  Thanks for the detailed descriptions of the various buildings at Ridge Tahoe.  Although our exchange there is not until the summer of 2009, it is good to know the differences in the buildings.  From your description, we would prefer the Naegle building because of the patio, but, regardless of where we end up, I doubt that we will be disappointed.

Tom


----------



## headoflife (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I was looking at the website yesterday and they had descriptions of the units, but they seem to be gone now.   I saw that one building was to be remodelled in 2007.  Which one is that, and is it a good choice?  The idea of a newly remodelled unit sounds good.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 7, 2008)

headoflife said:


> Thanks for the input.  I was looking at the website yesterday and they had descriptions of the units, but they seem to be gone now.   I saw that one building was to be remodelled in 2007.  Which one is that, and is it a good choice?  The idea of a newly remodelled unit sounds good.




 Don't be fooled by the fact some building was just updated! This doesn't mean its the best.

 Last year they upgraded the Terrace and this year they are spending over six hundred thousand dollars to upgrade the Plaza. They broke this work into two periods to get it done. The first half will be open first week of July and second units will start in off season again.

 The Ridge is always upgrading because they have it set for every seven years except bathrooms and kitchens which is twenty five years. 

 The Naegles were done in 2006/07 and the bathrooms/kitchens are set for full make over within couple years.

 The Ridge is great about upgrading and this is a yearly thing with them.

 Club House and I think the Ridge View was updated last year too.


 You need to understand the Ridge is 25 years old now and was ahead of its time back then on many things and is well kept because of the planning they do.


 PHIL


----------

